# Ike implementation



## MariusPeschke (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi community,

I wanted to analyze the code FreeBSD is using for implementing Ike for a VPN connection. On the webpage of the Kame Project it is stated that FreeBSD would use Kame as well. I found traces of Racoon in NetBSD and MAC OS X, but *I* did not find Racoon code or more than short notices of Racoon in the FreeBSD source. I downloaded from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/9.1-RELEASE/src.txz
So I wanted to ask am I looking in the wrong place?

I only found Ike code in:

```
src/contrib/wpa/src/eap_peer 
src/contrib/wpa/src/eap_common 
src/contrib/wpa/src/eap_server
```

Is this the Ike that sys/netipsec is using for its Ike? I am confused because it is in the wpa folder. Is there a good paper/document that explains how or where or in what libraries Ike and IPsec are implemented in FreeBSD?

Best regards,

Marius Peschke


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2013)

MariusPeschke said:
			
		

> I downloaded from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/9.1-RELEASE/src.txz
> So I wanted to ask am I looking in the wrong place?


Nope, you downloaded the source to the entire FreeBSD OS. So it's there, somewhere :e



> I only found ike-Code in:
> 
> ```
> src/contrib/wpa/src/eap_peer
> ...


WPA and EAP is for wireless. 


I don't really know where exactly the code is you're looking for but have a look at the documentation, I'm sure you'll find lots of clues to look for.

Handbook: 15.9 VPN over IPsec


----------



## trasz@ (Mar 26, 2013)

Racoon, the IKE daemon, is in ports (security/ipsec-tools), not in FreeBSD-base.  That's why you couldn't find it.


----------

